# Scientists Believe A New E-liquid Cures COVID-19



## Hooked (28/4/20)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/new-e-liquid-cures-covid-19/
16 April 2020

"Is it possible a new e-liquid cures COVID-19? It might sound fanciful, but a team of scientists from the Netherlands strongly believe it can.

The added ‘ingredient’ is called Vostesyl, which has been used to kill off numerous viruses – including many from the coronavirus strains.
Vostesyl has a solid scientific history behind it as the go to medicine to use in the fight against the virus. Indeed the lofty Stanford University in the USA endorsed the product back as far as 1944.

The team from Vossensteyn Biochemicals seem really excited at this possible breakthrough in the fight against the COVID-19 pandemic and the e-liquid is currently ready for the testing phase.

*Vaping On Vostesyl More Effective*
They say vaping Vostesyl is better, because it gets to the lungs far quicker in vapour form than say medicine or vaccines.

Mogelijk Zoetermeers was the scientist that made the link and he says:

After the substance was introduced into the lungs, the infection values in the upper respiratory tract dropped from 100 to 20% in one hour and even to 4% in the lower respiratory tract. We submitted our literature data to a pulmonologist with virological interest for evaluation.

He summarized the data in a report together and concluded that the data is interesting enough to initiate further fundamental and clinical research. We are still looking for more opportunities to test ...

Read the exclusive story from journalist Robbert Roos: Landelijke primeur: Is Vostesyl hét middel tegen Coronavirus?

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

